# Ocean Isle/Sunset Beach report



## bass724 (Apr 9, 2010)

Heading down next week for a training conference at N. Myrtle, hoping to wet a line or 2. Anything happening in the surf at these locations How is the bait situation

Thanks ahead of time for any updates

Follow me and I will make you fishers of men...Matt. 4-19


----------



## FISHING MEDIC (Oct 9, 2008)

Had a buddy fish Ocean Isle this past weekend. Sea mullet, small Blues and a nice pompano!!!


----------



## biggerboat (Apr 13, 2006)

I grew up fishing the northern piers of the OBX, how are the piers from Oak Island to the NC/SC line for floating out shark rigs at night?


----------



## childress (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm reading the piers are better than surf fishing this time of year. Also I'd stay away from back waters with all of the recent rain.


----------



## GrrBeck (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon.


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the report,that's a cool pomp pic.


----------



## childress (Jul 1, 2013)

What a day at Tubbs!

Also released two flounder and a lot of blues after I had some fish in the cooler


----------



## GrrBeck (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice catch guys.... glad there biting


----------



## GrrBeck (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon.


----------



## GrrBeck (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon.


----------



## Tc27612 (May 4, 2011)

Hey. We're right across the inlet from you on OI. Had a good day also yesterday. We kept enough big whiting for diner and threw a bunch back. Funny no one else fishing but plenty stoped by and saw us catching. So my guess is more will be out today. The best bite for us was coming out of low tide. Got to rough towards high tide so we packed it up and started drinking. I'll wave across tubbs inlet today.


----------



## GrrBeck (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon.


----------



## Tc27612 (May 4, 2011)

They stopped dredging on the east end by Easter. Water is great and clean. They dumped 800k cubic feet of new sand all the way to Greensboro St. and killed everything on the beach along the way. Hence why I went to the West end. I have family that have a house towards the middle of the island and can fish either way. The very end is gated but there are two public accesses right before the gated community. I go on there a walk to the end. Not far from either. I am never on the isle during the main rental season so I usually park in one of the condo parking lots or have my wife drop me off. They are never crowded an no one ever says a word. The west end has some very pretty water, plenty of sloughs, sand bars,etc. My son and I caught another cooler of good size whiting today. Rising tide. Left them biting. Any fleas on sunset? My son must have walked 5 miles looking for some on OI to no avail, and he knows what to look for, it's been yrs since I've seen any here.


----------



## GrrBeck (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon.


----------

